# so, who else remembers these?



## dr_shrunk (Mar 17, 2014)

Spoiler: ah such simpler times


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 17, 2014)

I have never seen these before. Kind of funny though LOL xD


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

These were on a TV screen?


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 17, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> These were on a TV screen?



yep back in 2002


----------



## Sir Takoya (Mar 17, 2014)

OMG this is scary xD Scary terrible.


----------



## Rorelorelei (Mar 22, 2014)

I remember sitting and watching Channel One in the 7th or 8th grade and these commercials coming on, along with commercials for Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons/Ages.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Mar 25, 2014)

I saw one of these on Youtube before, but never on television. But still, the girls in those commercials are stuck up and the boys are lazy...


----------



## GreenLeaf (Mar 25, 2014)

kinda cute! ^_^
In my country AC for GC was never advertised  on tv


----------



## Milano (Mar 26, 2014)

I've never seen these before!
My favorite one is the second, lool.
"A walrus moved into the village today"
"...hot!"


----------



## Cudon (Mar 26, 2014)

Those are... really disturbing xD


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Mar 27, 2014)

Never seen them on TV, but I do have good memories of seeing those on YouTube 2 years back.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 27, 2014)

Milano said:


> I've never seen these before!
> My favorite one is the second, lool.
> "A walrus moved into the village today"
> "...hot!"


I love that part lol
and from the 4th one

"a sheep moved into the village"
"sweeeet"


----------



## oath2order (Mar 27, 2014)

So cringeworthy.


----------



## Syd (Mar 27, 2014)

a walrus moved in today

hot!


----------



## mariop476 (Mar 28, 2014)

I've never seen these before.  My parents just got me the game for my birthday randomly one year.


----------



## Zeiro (Mar 28, 2014)

I didn't like AC at the time, but I do remember seeing those when I was younger.

Hot.


----------



## Zander (Mar 28, 2014)

I remember seeing them on TV!  That is what made be go out and get the first AC


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 28, 2014)

Cant be bas bad asmthe kirby finger commercials


----------



## ransu (Mar 29, 2014)

yeah i recall how freaking creepy they look

i dont like animal crossing cosplay tbh they always look all lopsided


----------



## Jawile (Mar 30, 2014)

Ah, unfortunately, I don't.


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 30, 2014)

Never seen these before xD but then I played animal crossing before I saw any adverts (except for new leaf) haha.


----------



## Goth (Mar 30, 2014)

I saw them on youtube


----------



## Delsin (Mar 30, 2014)

This is just sad.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Mar 30, 2014)

I've watched them in the past on Youtube, not on TV, though. I hardly ever see video game adverts on TV.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 3, 2014)

These creep me out . I don't even bother to watch the other 3. What was Nintendo thingking? Was Reggie high when he approved this?


----------



## dr_shrunk (Apr 3, 2014)

Lol reggie didn't work with Nintendo until 2003 , these aired in 2002 so someone else was blazin it whilst coming up with these and of course the person who approved was  too turnt to even care


----------



## Jedo (Apr 3, 2014)

"So tense..."

"So... wanna swap fossils later...?"


----------



## Static_Luver (Apr 3, 2014)

I wonder how much those people got paid to wear those costumes


----------



## Mayor Justin (Apr 4, 2014)

mother of god the nightmare fuel..


----------



## toxapex (Apr 6, 2014)

"I'll trade you some wallpaper for your UFO"
~Every villager in New Leaf


----------

